# Norwegian Study Finds Downloaders Buy More Music



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"A Norwegian study (translated version) into the music downloading and purchasing habits of nearly 2,000 Internet users found that downloaders were more likely to buy music than non-downloaders. The finding is consistent with a previous Industry Canada-sponsored study."
http://www.michaelgeist.ca/content/view/3877/196/

""The Norwegian study looked at almost 2,000 online music users, all over the age of 15," says the story.

"Researchers found that those who downloaded 'free' music - whether from lawful or seedy sources - were also 10 times more likely to pay for music. This would make music pirates the industry's largest audience for digital sales."

And, "the study did not rely on music pirates' honesty. Researchers asked music buyers to prove that they had proof of purchase.""
http://www.p2pnet.net/story/20618


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I agree


----------

